# Flat Rate



## chaudco (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi I am new to site just happen to stumble onto very impressed great info. I have a question on flat rate. We have been using for last 14 years Maio flat rate books. Have adjusted prices ourselves over years but the books are trashed and time to change. Been debating making own books, is there a flat rate software that is good and easy to use, or does anybody have recommendation on another company like Maio or is anybody using Maio now and your feelings on them. We started to update our books with Maio a couple of years ago, seemed like a major hassle. However I have been satisfied with the pricing structure and they have worked for us well but don't have anything to compare with. Would appreciate any info or opions. Thanks


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Please give an intro in the into forum 1st, thanks.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Please give an intro in the into forum 1st, thanks.


Give an intro and then I will give my experience.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Seem like Deja vu all over again.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

just wing it.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*Plumber's Price Guide...*


The book is called “Plumber’s Pricing Manual.”
We get it from Trade Service.
800-701-7003
www.tradeservice.com

This is a book that I became familiar with when working at another plumbing shop in Glendale, Texas. Of course, I am back home in Oklahoma now and we utilize the same book. It gives different price levels for those of us that are still on time & material and also has a list of flat rate prices. It is a handy book... I believe that they also have CD versions but the books work great when out in the field. I thought the prices were WAY high when I got the book in but if you figure that you don't charge for MAPP gas, solder, flux, the knowledge of how to apply the three things , yadda, yadda, yadda... it is not THAT over highly priced. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## chaudco (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info, sorry about intro I had no idea were this was. Not the best in computer savy but learning. Thanks again.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

cdpunneo said:


> The book is called “Plumber’s Pricing Manual.”
> We get it from Trade Service.
> 800-701-7003
> www.tradeservice.com
> ...


 
Are the prices in the book based on YOUR cost of doing business or some imaginary company?

Trade Service has it's uses, but not as a flat rate manual.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*The book that we have...*

The book we have is a pocket manual with I believe 3 levels of pricing on parts (national average) I believe. The in the back section of the book it it has several FLAT RATE pricing standards listings. Some prices are WOW high to us here... but we live in the center of Oklahoma where the average 3 bedroom home rents for $400-$500 dollars. These prices are not as outrageous in areas such as Tyler, TX and Houston, TX (where I have also lived) where the expense of living is 2-3 x's higher. 

I don't have a book at my house. However, I would be more than happy to bring it home with me this weekend and let you know some of the prices to give you an idea.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a subscription to the quartly trade service publication. I only used it for the material prices of items I had in stock. David


----------

